# Opinions on Larrivee OM-03RE



## LarriveeOrNot (Sep 18, 2009)

considering getting a 2007 model. I'm beginner and I'm getting a used one for 900 CAD, any good?


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

As long as it has no issues, that's a really good price. I've been playing for 16 years and my acoustic is a Larrivee OM-03R. I absolutely love it. It'd definitely be a great instrument to learn on. Very versatile, nicely playable, and they sound great.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I like Larrivee guitars. I hear two regularly and they're both superb. The ones I've tried at music stores have been uniformly great. If the price is right you can't go wrong.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Big White Tele (Feb 10, 2007)

Yea, very good guitars.


----------



## sowk1 (Oct 17, 2008)

*Good guitar*

I have an OMo3vre, that is an OM with the venitian cutaway and built in electronics. OM o3s are satin finished but I buffed mine to a very nice semigloss. I upgraded the electronics to the BBand dual source system. I play this guitar every Sunday in Church and it sounds great through the PA. I love the 1 3/4 neck and the frets are perfect. Always be careful not to let your guitar get too dry and you will love your Larrivee.


----------



## Mike MacLeod (Nov 27, 2006)

Great guitar, make sure you get it well set-up for a beginner. Give yourself every possible break. Get a good teacher.


----------



## LarriveeOrNot (Sep 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone.


----------



## Skin (Feb 18, 2009)

If you can have a guitar tech look at it before you buy I would highly recommend that. No warranty on used guitars. Acoustics are very sensitive to humidity and if the previous owner didn’t store it properly it may have issues.


----------

